

Closer look at Apple's innovations - MacBook Air, Time Capsule - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/01/17/BUARUGJR1.DTL

======
mironathetin
I agree that Time Capsule is the real and greatest innovation of this
Macworld. Backup of portables was always tricky, because a wire had to be
connected first. Thus it was forgotten most of the time.

For the MacBook air, it looks nice, no doubt, but it is either dependend on
another machine (optical drive) or needs a table full of accessories (optical
drive, usb hub). We already left this behind 10 years ago, didn't we? Anyone
who wants back a table full of cables and clutter?

